# Pharmazie: Bessere Zutaten



## Ulyssis (16. September 2008)

Hallo Pflanzenfreunde.


Ich habe mit meinem Sigmarpriester "Anpflanzen" und "Pharmazie" gelernt. Mit Anpflanzen komme ich zur Zeit noch recht gut klar. (Wo zur Hölle gibts weitere "Blumentöpfe"?) Aber bei Pharmazie habe ich ein ernsteres Problem. Ich habe auf Fertigkeitsstufe 27 gespielt und wollte nun weitere Tränke mit den 25er Samen und Sporen erstellen. Also habe ich mir beim Händler die Flaschen, Mufflinge, Wasser und Gobwürze gekauft und wollte loslegen. Doch jeder Versuch einen Trank herzustellen scheitert, da das Glas platzt. 

Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte? Beziehungsweise wo gibt es bessere Zutaten und Gläser? Ich habe in Altdorf auf dem Marktplatz keine finden können.


Regards,

Uly


----------



## HGVermillion (16. September 2008)

Das Getränkt ist zu instabiel, wenn du einen Trank herstellts, ist rechts eine kleine Leiste auf der ein Balken hin und her schwingt, und dieser muss mindestens im gelben bereich sein dann explodiert es nur sehr wenig und im grünen bereich kann man es sicher herstellen., ich würde einfach sagen da du die 25er rezepte ausprobierst brauchst du auch 25er wasser um die Substanz stabiel genug zu machen.


----------



## Ulyssis (16. September 2008)

Danke für die Antwort.

Sowas habe ich mir bereits gedacht, doch wo bekomme ich besseres Wasser, Flaschen und Mufflinge her? Ich weiß, dass ich mal einen besseren Muffling als Pflanze hochgezogen habe, aber nicht in den Massen in den ich ihn bräuchte.

Die Stabilität geht ja anscheinend stark vom Wasser aus. Woher bekomme ich also besseres Wasser? 

Regards,

Uly


----------



## SolidS1986 (17. September 2008)

Hey leg eifnach 2 flaschen wasser rein dann wirds stabiler und es schlägt nicht mehr fehl. 

Aber kann mir vllt einer sagen woher ich Goldstaub bekomme ??


----------



## HGVermillion (17. September 2008)

SolidS1986 schrieb:


> Hey leg eifnach 2 flaschen wasser rein dann wirds stabiler und es schlägt nicht mehr fehl.
> 
> Aber kann mir vllt einer sagen woher ich Goldstaub bekomme ??


Dann blockiert er aber einen platz für eine weitere Zutat die den Trank komplizierter machen würde und ihm den Skillpunkt gibt, ^^ ist halt immer so ein abwägen.

Besseres Wasser bekommt man ab und zu beim Loot aber besonders beim Plündern findet man eine Menge, ich zb hab genug Wasser und Blutegel um darin zu ersaufen, aber mir fehlen halt die Pilze ^^


----------



## Siccaria (17. September 2008)

SolidS1986 schrieb:


> Aber kann mir vllt einer sagen woher ich Goldstaub bekomme ??


Goldstaub hab ich in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten gelegentlich beim Plündern gefunden.


----------



## SolidS1986 (17. September 2008)

hmmm was lohnt sich den ehr zu nehmen  Anpflanzen oder Plündern ??


----------



## extecy (17. September 2008)

anpflanzen weil es sau nerfig ist,  und den wohl weniger machen werden


----------



## Ulyssis (18. September 2008)

Eigentlich bräuchte man beides Plündern und Anpflanzen, um weiterzukommen bei Pharmazie. Es ist halt stark auf Gruppen bzw. Gildennetzwerke ausgelegt, wo sich Leute gegenseitig unterstützen können.

Ist zwar etwas nervig für einen selbst, aber dann wird man wenigstens zur Zusammenarbeit gezwungen.

Regards,

Uly


----------



## Kabak (19. September 2008)

Ich hab das Problem, egal was ich Mische, der Trank wird nicht erstellt da er "unbrauchbar" ist


----------



## HGVermillion (19. September 2008)

Dann ist der Trank instabil geworden, wenn du ihn erstellst ist auf der rechten Seite ein Zeiger der auf einem Balken immer wieder rauf und runter geht, das zeigt ungefähr den Grad der gefährlichkeit an in der der Trank liegt, er muss bei Grün liegen damit er gelingt.

Sollte das der Fall ist warscheinlich das behältnis zu niedricg, dh. du hast für ein Rezept mit zutaten die skill 50 benötigen eine ganz normale Phiole genommen, da brauchst du dann eine bessere.


----------



## Snib (19. September 2008)

also grad wasser und son kram hab ich beim plündern gefunden und goldessenzen kannst du herstellen aus unreinem goldstaub und so...dazu brauchts du aber goldkraut>>> anpflanzer


----------



## black wolf (22. September 2008)

Ausschlachten bringt auch ordentlich Zutaten (Flöhe, Egel, Chitinpanzer, Zähne usw.). Man findet zwar onehin viele Samen, aber ob Anpflanzen effektiv besser ist, ist wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## LordSraggs (22. September 2008)

Wie kann ich denn aus Goldstaub und Goldkraut diese Goldessenzen herstellen? Was für ein Gefäß muss ich dafür benutzen? Da Phiolen bei mir nicht gehen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten


----------



## Infernallord (22. September 2008)

den behälter für die goldessenzen bekommste bei jedem händler

gibts denn eig. später auch händler mit besseren waren also für den 
höheren bereich?

habe jetzt plündern um die 75 und pharmazie bei 95 bin selber lvl 14~15 dunkelelf zauberer

und dann hät ich noch ne frage... wo gibts eig. ne bank? ich schätz ma in der
hauptstadt aber wie komm ich da hin, muss ich da komplett durchlaufen?

edit: ok dass mit der hauptstadt hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## LordSraggs (22. September 2008)

Ok, das mit dem Behältern hat sich soeben erledigt. Die Händler in der Unvermeindlichen Stadt haben das Zeug wohl leider nicht.

Grüße


----------



## Aeldaron (28. September 2008)

hi an den post vorhin nicht 2 flaschen zu verwenden stimmt so garnicht wenn du nur 1 wasser benutzt dann wird der trank nur vergänglich... es steht ja in der hauptzutat was der trank wird (z.b. Heilung) und der pilz bzw. das kraut wo man da beim händler kaufen kann als nebenzutat sagt nur aus das die wirkdauer länger wird oder das mit glück mit einmal brauen vll 2 tränke  rauskommen...


----------



## Asses (28. September 2008)

ich hätte da auch mal ne frage... ich brauch 25 samen um beim anpflanzen weiter zu kommen .. wo bekomm ich die ? in Norsca?? 

Gruß


----------



## HGVermillion (29. September 2008)

25er Samen, ja da würde ich sagen musst du in die T1 Gebiete zurück.


----------



## gerius (30. September 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> 25er Samen, ja da würde ich sagen musst du in die T1 Gebiete zurück.


Nach was muss ich im AH suchen um für Pharma Zutaten zu finden,brauche ja für jeden Trank 1 hauptzutat kein Problem aber die Zutaten finde ich nirgends,was muss mann genau eingeben nach der Suche von Zutaten für Pharma


----------



## Ningal (8. Oktober 2008)

Stell im AH einfach nur Handwerk ein. Es werden die Zutaten dann glaub automatisch nach den verschiedenen Berufen sortiert, so finde ich meine Zutaten immer ruck zuck.


----------



## Slaycharly (14. Oktober 2008)

Ja wo ist denn das Problem, du kommst mit den normalen Zutaten locker auf Lvl50. Eine Phiole, eine Hauptzutat eine normale Zutat und 2mal Wasser. Das machst du so lange bis du 50 bist, steigst halt net jedes mal auf, aber wenn du z.B. die beiden Pflanzen dies beim Händler gibt (eine normale und eine Hauptzutat) zusammen mit 2 Wasser mixt gibts jedes mal nen Heiltrank. Da man davon eigentlich net genug haben kann einfach so oft klicken bis da steht: Sie haben Pharmazie 50 erreicht....

Danach gibts soweit ich weiss auch besseres Wasser zu kaufen....


----------



## Long_Wolf (14. Oktober 2008)

Schön wäre es. Stabilisierende Zutaten bekommt man als Harz vom Anpflanzer, Wasser vom Plünderer, oder als Blut vom Schlachter. Ansonsten gibts nur Stufe 1 Zeug. Zum Glück hab ich ne grosse Gilde wo mir viele Leute zuarbeiten, sonst wär ich jetzt nicht schon auf Pharmazie 189 <stöhn>  Drei Plünderer zwei Schlachter und diverse Twinks arbeiten mir zu damit ich genug Zutaten hab, Anpflanzer bin ich selbst. Ich ertrinke in Hauptzutaten obwohl ich immo nur Heil/Ap/Stärke/Widerstand sammele, aber stabilisierende Zutaten hab ich knapp genug das ich mich abends mal für 5 Minuten zum brauen hinsetzen kann.


----------



## Soilent (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann mich bisher gar nicht beschweren, mein Main (Level 31) hat als Beruf plündern, dazu habe ich mir 2 Twinks erstellt, einen Level 3 der in Altdorf steht und anpflanzen auf 151 hat, dazu noch Pharmazie auf 166. Der zweite Twink steht auch in Altdorf und stellt fleissig Talismane (Talismänner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) her, aber erst auf 56.

Da seit einem der letzten Patches nun auch bei allen Zutaten im Tool-Tip steht, was man damit anstellen kann, ist mir das handwerken in WAR richtig ans Herz gewachsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## finestratus (16. Januar 2009)

also soweit zu meinen erfahrungen:

das einzige was taugt um pharmazie solo hochzuziehen ist plündern, anpflanzen ist erst dann nützlich wenn du tränke basteln willst die tatsächlich was taugen (stückzahl, stärke der dinger, usw)
bin nu mit 36 bei 160 pharma und 191 plündern

alles andere ist meiner ansicht nach quark, wenn du, wie gesagt, das ganze erst mal nur skillen willst .... ausserdem kannst ja ab und an auch glück haben und "etwas gutes herstellen", bzw die tränke die du derweilen rausbekommst taugen ja nu auch schon mal was

womit du aber so oder probs bekommen wirst, sind die flaschen (also gefäße, net wasser) da musste einfach noch glück haben bzw geld fürs ah .... aber die 50er flaschen die du beim händler kaufen kannst reichen locker mit gutem wasser (also wasserwert ~= pharmazutatwert) bis etwa 160+ ohne dass dir das ding um die ohren fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so far ...


----------

